# Speakers Issue



## Temade (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Yamaha HTR 5750 Receiver/Amp. A JBL 12" 250 watt Sub. A nice JBL center speaker. I also have hooked up two Cerwin Vega 3 way speakers with 12" woofers underneath the TV. Finally I installed two 6" JA flush mounted ceiling speakers in the back. 
Problem is, I am not able to balance the sound. Even with the back ceiling speakers up to the maximum volume, I'm not getting much from them. Any suggestion? Thanks in advance. Ace


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you not getting much volume out of the ceiling speakers or the entire system?
How high is the ceiling where the speakers are?


----------



## Temade (Dec 18, 2008)

The ceiling is only 10' and the speakers are just over the back of the sofa. Not much volume from them. Thanks Ace


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ok, the receiver is a 6.1 output. Do you have the speakers connected to the proper speaker terminals on the back of the receiver and do you have the "+" and "-" the right way. You need to use the side surround terminals not the back center channel.


----------



## Temade (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, because when I test the balance it shows on the amp which speakers are being tested. I have also switched the + & - to be sure. Ace


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Temade said:


> I
> I also have hooked up two Cerwin Vega 3 way speakers with 12" woofers underneath the TV. Finally I installed two 6" JA flush mounted ceiling speakers in the back.
> Problem is, I am not able to balance the sound. Even with the back ceiling speakers up to the maximum volume, I'm not getting much from them. Any suggestion? Thanks in advance. Ace


How are you balancing the sound???? ...if you're doing it by ear, I think you have the fronts to high and they're overpowering the ceiling speakers.

Do you have an SPL meter??? ...:huh:


----------



## Temade (Dec 18, 2008)

I am using the test on the receiver. I have the ceiling speakers up all the way. Ace


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Temade said:


> I am using the test on the receiver. I have the ceiling speakers up all the way. Ace


Are you using an SPL meter??? ...if not, I suggest you to get one (here is a link http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103667), this is more accurate than our ears :bigsmile:.

Looking at the specifications, I noticed that your AVR doesn't have auto-calibration, Right??? ...Did you adjusted the distance of every speaker??? ...What about the size??? (is better to have everything set to small)....What crossover frequency are you suing??? (THX recommends 80Hz) ....even if your speakers are all the way up in the ceiling, your AVR should be able to compensate for that :yes:...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are the specifications of the rear ceiling speakers (size, Ohms and wattage) and what is the brand and model?


----------

